# Sponsorship Agreement/Proposal



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on locating a generic (short) sponsorship agreement/proposal?

I'm getting small businesses who want to receive sponsorships in exchange for my logo to be on all their clothing as well as marketing/advertising at their events. Thanks for any help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just Google "sponsorship agreement sample". There are a ton. Yours is pretty specific, so you'll need to do some tweaking.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

splathead said:


> Just Google "sponsorship agreement sample". There are a ton. Yours is pretty specific, so you'll need to do some tweaking.



Thanks! Yeah I searched Google. I was hoping to take the easy way out.....lol


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Google is the easy way out. 

Here is the one we use. It doesn't meet your needs, but it's a real world example. As you can see, it doesn't have to be all legalese. It's just important to come to an understanding on what each party will do for the other.


----------

